# Spider Eggs



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 19, 2017)

This summer I had 5 spiders living around the yard. The first 3 i spotted were larger than the last 2 that showed up. The larger ones disappeared from their webs several weeks ago but the 2 smaller ones stayed with their webs. A couple days ago they were not on the webs. I figured they were finished for the year because of the cooler weather that moved in. This morning I saw one had moved a few feet and had an egg sac hanging near by.


After seeing this I went to look where the other one was, and found an egg sac but didn't see the spider. it may be hidden somewhere close by though.

Hopefully next year I have many more of these to look at.


----------



## wellington (Oct 19, 2017)

You better hope that other spider didn't find its way into your nice warm house, yikes.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 19, 2017)

I love orb weavers. I have a big spider outside my window that I greet most evenings when I head to bed.


----------



## Tom (Oct 19, 2017)

I like them too. I feed them around my house to encourage them. They eat all the bugs I don't like!

Thanks for the pics Len!


----------



## PJay (Oct 19, 2017)

Very nice. In previous years I saw orb weavers around my home and went to great lengths not to disturb them and their webs. They have slowly declined in numbers, however, to the point that I didn't see any at all this year. I'll have to be content with the grass spiders and their beautiful tunnel webs. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## KevinGG (Oct 19, 2017)

I got all excited for Endangered tortoise eggs.  This is cool too though...


----------



## PJay (Oct 19, 2017)

KevinGG said:


> I got all excited for Endangered tortoise eggs.  This is cool too though...


Lol! I did the same thing. I was like, "I didn't know Len had spider tortoises."


----------



## MPRC (Oct 19, 2017)

I just got jealous of those cactus fruits.


----------



## PJay (Oct 19, 2017)

MPRC said:


> I just got jealous of those cactus fruits.


 He has a great cactus patch.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 19, 2017)

PJay said:


> He has a great cactus patch.



Oregon rains haven't been kind to my "cactus" (it's a single pad with like 3 spindly roots.)


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 27, 2017)

This spider is still out there. If I caught it and set it up inside would it survive or is it destined to die after laying the eggs ? I have found more egg sacs near by.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 27, 2017)

MPRC said:


> Oregon rains haven't been kind to my "cactus" (it's a single pad with like 3 spindly roots.)


You need some east coast cactus that can take the wet and cold weather.


----------



## Tom (Oct 27, 2017)

Turtulas-Len said:


> This spider is still out there. If I caught it and set it up inside would it survive or is it destined to die after laying the eggs ? I have found more egg sacs near by.



I don't know about that particular species, but tarantula species can lay year after year and the females of some species live more than 30 years. Most of the males only live 2-3 years, sometimes up to 4, but they can also reproduce multiple times, if a female doesn't kill them after mating...


----------



## enzot91 (Oct 27, 2017)

Tom said:


> I don't know about that particular species, but tarantula species can lay year after year and the females of some species live more than 30 years. Most of the males only live 2-3 years, sometimes up to 4, but they can also reproduce multiple times, if a female doesn't kill them after mating...



Slightly off topic, but here's a picture of my absolutely stunning female B. albopilosum since you brought that up. I suspect she's at least 10-15 years old!


----------



## PJay (Oct 27, 2017)

Turtulas-Len said:


> This spider is still out there. If I caught it and set it up inside would it survive or is it destined to die after laying the eggs ? I have found more egg sacs near by.


Her is a short video of a man and his orb weaver spider:


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 27, 2017)

enzot91 said:


> Slightly off topic, but here's a picture of my absolutely stunning female B. albopilosum since you brought that up. I suspect she's at least 10-15 years old!


Very Nice, Here is the only spider I have at the moment,

Polly, She is 12 years old. When I got her she could stand on a quarter.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 27, 2017)

PJay said:


> Her is a short video of a man and his orb weaver spider:


That's a neat video, but the spider here a couple days after laying has built a very nice big web and sets on it all day.


----------



## PJay (Oct 27, 2017)

Turtulas-Len said:


> That's a neat video, but the spider here a couple days after laying has built a very nice big web and sets on it all day.


Polly is beautiful! I know spiders can freak people out, I've had my own moments walking along and realizing I just walked through a spider web ( Where's the spider!?), but they are amazing creatures. It would be an interesting experiment to see what would happen if you brought it inside. This is one of the grass spiders living in my back yard, when I cut the grass I mow around her web.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 28, 2017)

PJay said:


> Polly is beautiful! I know spiders can freak people out, I've had my own moments walking along and realizing I just walked through a spider web ( Where's the spider!?), but they are amazing creatures. It would be an interesting experiment to see what would happen if you brought it inside. This is one of the grass spiders living in my back yard, when I cut the grass I mow around her web.
> View attachment 221421



Someone as crazy as me....I also stop for ladybugs.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 31, 2017)

I brought her in, she hasn't eaten that I know of, but when I mist her she drinks. Guess that's a good start.


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2017)

PJay said:


> Her is a short video of a man and his orb weaver spider:



@P Jay this video reminded me of Charlotte's web.


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2017)

Here is my Brazilian Black beauty. Grammostola pulchra. She's 5 years old now:


----------



## PJay (Oct 31, 2017)

Tom said:


> @P Jay this video reminded me of Charlotte's web.


Definitely! The cycle of life prevails.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 24, 2018)

The eggs have hatched,Several close to the egg sac, here is one I could get a pic of,


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2018)

If only I could find a spider species to live on my cactus that would eat those stupid cochineal bugs...


----------



## Sterant (May 24, 2018)

Feeling thankful I live in NY and only see spiders like that on the internet.


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2018)

Sterant said:


> Feeling thankful I live in NY and only see spiders like that on the internet.


Whaaaaaaat??? There are orb weavers in NY state.


----------



## Sterant (May 24, 2018)

Then I'm leaving


----------



## CarolM (May 24, 2018)

Tom said:


> I don't know about that particular species, but tarantula species can lay year after year and the females of some species live more than 30 years. Most of the males only live 2-3 years, sometimes up to 4, but they can also reproduce multiple times, if a female doesn't kill them after mating...


Sounds like a dangerous female to be around. Personally spiders are welcome in my garden as long as they stay out of my house.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 24, 2018)

I'll never forget the time a spider's egg sack hatched in my bedroom. (I'm not the best housekeeper). For over a week there were teeny, tiny spiderlets walking all over the place. . . the tv screen, the recliner, the curtain. . . and I 'm a sucker for anything baby, so I couldn't kill them. And they were so tiny I couldn't capture them to take outside without hurting them. I must admit, it was sort of fun watching them climb up the tv screen.


----------



## CarolM (May 24, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I'll never forget the time a spider's egg sack hatched in my bedroom. (I'm not the best housekeeper). For over a week there were teeny, tiny spiderlets walking all over the place. . . the tv screen, the recliner, the curtain. . . and I 'm a sucker for anything baby, so I couldn't kill them. And they were so tiny I couldn't capture them to take outside without hurting them. I must admit, it was sort of fun watching them climb up the tv screen.


If there was a emoji shuddering I would be posting it here.


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 24, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I'll never forget the time a spider's egg sack hatched in my bedroom. (I'm not the best housekeeper). For over a week there were teeny, tiny spiderlets walking all over the place. . . the tv screen, the recliner, the curtain. . . and I 'm a sucker for anything baby, so I couldn't kill them. And they were so tiny I couldn't capture them to take outside without hurting them. I must admit, it was sort of fun watching them climb up the tv screen.


I had dog ticks hatch in my bedroom closet! They were so tiny I had to take some to the vet for a positive ID. Believe me, they were dead as soon as I knew what they were!


----------



## CarolM (May 24, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> I had dog ticks hatch in my bedroom closet! They were so tiny I had to take some to the vet for a positive ID. Believe me, they were dead as soon as I knew what they were!


Agree completely with you there. Just as a matter of interest, what role exactly do ticks play in the eco environment. I mean I can see what spiders do and why they are necessary etc, but I have never been able to figure out what role ticks play!


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 24, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Agree completely with you there. Just as a matter of interest, what role exactly do ticks play in the eco environment. I mean I can see what spiders do and why they are necessary etc, but I have never been able to figure out what role ticks play!


Ticks, fleas, and bedbugs (thank goodness I've never had to deal with bedbugs!)


----------



## katieandiggy (May 25, 2018)

If a spider egg sack hatched in my house I think I’d have to move out. I had one hatch on the bin outside my house, it got the boiling water treatment. My neighbours think I’m crazy spraying spider killer spray on my guttering.


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Ticks, fleas, and bedbugs (thank goodness I've never had to deal with bedbugs!)


Hmm, I am NOT going to say it. because if I do, I just might find out that I will need to deal with bedbugs.


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> If a spider egg sack hatched in my house I think I’d have to move out. I had one hatch on the bin outside my house, it got the boiling water treatment. My neighbours think I’m crazy spraying spider killer spray on my guttering.


According to my youngest son, everytime you kill a spider the babies become smarter. My response then was - how come we have not then been overcome by smarter spiders? And so sorry Turtulas-Len for totally high-jacking your post.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 25, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Agree completely with you there. Just as a matter of interest, what role exactly do ticks play in the eco environment. I mean I can see what spiders do and why they are necessary etc, but I have never been able to figure out what role ticks play!


Possums eat them other than that I haven't the slightest idea what they are good for.


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Possums eat them other than that I haven't the slightest idea what they are good for.


Well I suppose that is one way to get your blood fix. Yuck!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 25, 2018)

@CarolM Back in the early 70s I had a contact in Johannesburg that would ship wildlife to me, and some of the scorpions I received were bad a$$, Much worse than any spider found here. They were shipped in cigarette packs and at that time their packs were only one cigarette thick and they would sorta fold the scorpion into the box and when you opened it you didn't know what kind was in it and what his reaction would be. I learned to open them in the bath tub with the stopper in place real quick. Those were the good old days.The only bug that drew a red flag was the dung beetle, they weren't banned but needed a permit to bring them into the US.


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 25, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> @CarolM Back in the early 70s I had a contact in Johannesburg that would ship wildlife to me, and some of the scorpions I received were bad a$$, Much worse than any spider found here. They were shipped in cigarette packs and at that time their packs were only one cigarette thick and they would sorta fold the scorpion into the box and when you opened it you didn't know what kind was in it and what his reaction would be. I learned to open them in the bath tub with the stopper in place real quick. Those were the good old days.The only bug that drew a red flag was the dung beetle, they weren't banned but needed a permit to bring them into the US.


I'd be glad to send you all the scorpions I can find! One of the little clear ones we have here stung me on my stomach...WHILE I SLEPT IN MY BED! Ended up with an abscess and cellulitis that had to be opened and packed. 2 injections and 2 weeks of oral antibiotics finally got rid of it.
Weird, the large ones don't pack as much wallop from what I understand. Hope I never find out 1st hand!
Scorpions are not only hideous, but nasty!
This was 3 days after sting. Line shows spread of cellulitis.


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> @CarolM Back in the early 70s I had a contact in Johannesburg that would ship wildlife to me, and some of the scorpions I received were bad a$$, Much worse than any spider found here. They were shipped in cigarette packs and at that time their packs were only one cigarette thick and they would sorta fold the scorpion into the box and when you opened it you didn't know what kind was in it and what his reaction would be. I learned to open them in the bath tub with the stopper in place real quick. Those were the good old days.The only bug that drew a red flag was the dung beetle, they weren't banned but needed a permit to bring them into the US.


Oh my word. You sure are one brave person. I would be standing 10' feet away and trying to open those packs with a McGyvor made pair of tongs on a really long pole.


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> I'd be glad to send you all the scorpions I can find! One of the little clear ones we have here stung me on my stomach...WHILE I SLEPT IN MY BED! Ended up with an abscess and cellulitis that had to be opened and packed. 2 injections and 2 weeks of oral antibiotics finally got rid of it.
> Weird, the large ones don't pack as much wallop from what I understand. Hope I never find out 1st hand!
> Scorpions are not only hideous, but nasty!
> This was 3 days after sting. Line shows spread of cellulitis.
> ...


Ouch! Ouch! Ouch. No thank you.


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

@Tutulas-Len. I think you will appreciate these. They generally stay in my garden but on the odd occasion venture into my house.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 25, 2018)

CarolM said:


> @Tutulas-Len. I think you will appreciate these. They generally stay in my garden but on the odd occasion venture into my house.
> View attachment 239753
> View attachment 239754
> View attachment 239755


As much as I like spiders That one can stay outside, in the last pic is that food storage or eggs ? I had to lighten the pics a little to see them better.


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> As much as I like spiders That one can stay outside, in the last pic is that food storage or eggs ? I had to lighten the pics a little to see them better.
> View attachment 239761
> View attachment 239768


Much Better after you made them lighter. They are rain spiders quite common in the Cape. I must admit that I do kill them if they come into the house. But I think they know that because they rarely come into the house. If my youngest son sees them in the house then its their lucky day. As he won't kill them. And yes I suspected as much about the sack. They like the ivy on th wall, problem is so do I so the ivy gets to stay and i live with them being in the garden. Lol I have noticed that they like my black car as well and I sometimes worry that I will be driving to work one day and have one pop up inside the car.


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Much Better after you made them lighter. They are rain spiders quite common in the Cape. I must admit that I do kill them if they come into the house. But I think they know that because they rarely come into the house. If my youngest son sees them in the house then its their lucky day. As he won't kill them. And yes I suspected as much about the sack. They like the ivy on th wall, problem is so do I so the ivy gets to stay and i live with them being in the garden. Lol I have noticed that they like my black car as well and I sometimes worry that I will be driving to work one day and have one pop up inside the car.


Oh wait i didn't answer your question. I am not sure.


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Oh wait i didn't answer your question. I am not sure.


Google says egg sacs. That is actually a scary thought. [emoji33] 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palystes


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Google says egg sacs. That is actually a scary thought. [emoji33]
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palystes


We saw a wasp one day in the garden and it flew through our house and out of the side door. A few minutes later i saw it flying back through the house carrying a rainspider. Needless to say both the wasp and spider were zapped. I didn't want the wasp anywhere near the torts in the front garden and the spider was the casualty of being with the wasp at the time.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 25, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Google says egg sacs. That is actually a scary thought. [emoji33]
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palystes


That's what I thought because all the spiders around here wrap each bug individually, sometimes hanging them near each other, but i lack a lot on spider knowledge.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 25, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> I'd be glad to send you all the scorpions I can find! One of the little clear ones we have here stung me on my stomach...WHILE I SLEPT IN MY BED! Ended up with an abscess and cellulitis that had to be opened and packed. 2 injections and 2 weeks of oral antibiotics finally got rid of it.
> Weird, the large ones don't pack as much wallop from what I understand. Hope I never find out 1st hand!
> Scorpions are not only hideous, but nasty!
> This was 3 days after sting. Line shows spread of cellulitis.
> ...


I never got hit by a scorpion, but spiders several times, the worst didn't need medical care but kept eating at the skin tissue until I could stick my finger in it before it started to heal. It wasn't painful but itched to no end. i did have a terrible headache right after the bite. what you had looks very painful.


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 25, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I never got hit by a scorpion, but spiders several times, the worst didn't need medical care but kept eating at the skin tissue until I could stick my finger in it before it started to heal. It wasn't painful but itched to no end. i did have a terrible headache right after the bite. what you had looks very painful.


 Yes, it was pretty sore. But the main problem was the infection...my temp stayed at 103 for several days, and I felt really sick. If it wasn't for modern antibiotics, I probably would have died.


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> That's what I thought because all the spiders around here wrap each bug individually, sometimes hanging them near each other, but i lack a lot on spider knowledge.


Me too. My mother-in-law could probably tell you alot. She is anachrophobic ( not sure on spelling) she listens to any and all documentaries about spiders. But she cannot look at them.


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, it was pretty sore. But the main problem was the infection...my temp stayed at 103 for several days, and I felt really sick. If it wasn't for modern antibiotics, I probably would have died.


Thst is really scary. Both your story and Turtulas-Len's one.


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 25, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Me too. My mother-in-law could probably tell you alot. She is anachrophobic ( not sure on spelling) she listens to any and all documentaries about spiders. But she cannot look at them.


 With me, my terror of spiders is mostly size related...I don't mind little ones at all. Little is about 1/2 in across. But having a big body or being hairy doesn't help a spider's odds around me. And I am the same with big beetles.


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> With me, my terror of spiders is mostly size related...I don't mind little ones at all. Little is about 1/2 in across. But having a big body or being hairy doesn't help a spider's odds around me. And I am the same with big beetles.


Nope for me it's the other way around. My ecperiences here are that the little spiders are the buggers. I have been bitten by the tiny ones on so many occassions. Where they bite it starts off as a small blister and really ichy. But whatever you do don't scratch. Because it then turns into a boil like sore and antibiotics here we come. I learned that lesson the hard way. [emoji17]


----------



## katieandiggy (May 25, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Much Better after you made them lighter. They are rain spiders quite common in the Cape. I must admit that I do kill them if they come into the house. But I think they know that because they rarely come into the house. If my youngest son sees them in the house then its their lucky day. As he won't kill them. And yes I suspected as much about the sack. They like the ivy on th wall, problem is so do I so the ivy gets to stay and i live with them being in the garden. Lol I have noticed that they like my black car as well and I sometimes worry that I will be driving to work one day and have one pop up inside the car.



How on earth do you kill one that size? Most spiders in my house get hit with a shoe but if they are really big and I feel like they are going to crunch I can never do it and I normally hoover them up.


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> How on earth do you kill one that size? Most spiders in my house get hit with a shoe but if they are really big and I feel like they are going to crunch I can never do it and I normally hoover them up.


Very carefully and with a long broom. As they tend to jump.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 22, 2018)

The eggs hatched a while back and there are little spiders everywhere, and they are growing nicely. It's hard to get good pics of them because the camera sometimes focuses on whats in the background behind the spider. here are a few pics.



There is one spot that has 5 separate webs attached to each other.


----------

